# Logitech z313 subwoofer very little noise



## doubleas67stang (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello and thank you for your help in advance. I have a logitech z313 speaker system for my computer, the subwoofer has very little noise coming from it but it's not static. The satellite speakers work fine and the volume goes up and down with the controls. Any suggestions on where i should start looking first?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"Very little noise" means what? The sound is weak, you have a noise that doesn't belong there, or something else?

Does your PC sound card support a subwoofer? Have you gone through the settings for speaker types in the Sound options applet?


----------



## doubleas67stang (Jan 14, 2013)

By very little sound I mean there is music coming out of it just not as loud as it has been. There isn't any distortion. This subwoofer has been hooked up to the same laptop for a couple years without any prior issues


----------

